# Bethesda bought by Microsoft



## Brian G Turner (Oct 4, 2020)

Didn't notice this at the time, but apparently a couple of weeks ago Bethesda was bought by Microsoft:








						Why Microsoft Is the Perfect Fit
					

Today we announced we’re joining the Microsoft family...




					bethesda.net
				




My family haven't been too impressed with the way Microsoft has handled Minecraft since buying it, so I'm not sure if we should be concerned about the elder Scrolls franchise.


----------



## Foxbat (Oct 4, 2020)

I think this is the important bit 

_As the gaming industry transforms from a device-centric era to a player-centric era powered by new technology that provides the freedom to play with friends anywhere on any device, Microsoft (Nasdaq: MSFT) on Monday announced plans to acquire ZeniMax Media, the parent company of Bethesda Softworks, one of the largest, privately held game developers and publishers in the world. Creators of critically acclaimed and best-selling gaming franchises including The Elder Scrolls and Fallout among many others, Bethesda brings an impressive portfolio of games, technology, talent, as well as a track record of blockbuster commercial success, to Xbox. Under the terms of the agreement, Microsoft will acquire ZeniMax Media for $7.5 billion in cash_.

It sounds to me that the takeover will focus on multiplatform interaction, possibly using Microsoft’s cloud technology as a storage device when people switch between phone, console or PC. It’s not something that interests me but I could see how, in these circumstances, it could be regarded as a ‘perfect fit’.


----------



## .matthew. (Oct 4, 2020)

Basically the Bethesda back catalogue is going up on Xbox Game Pass Ultimate. Microsoft is also going to be including EA Play in their membership too, so if you're into the whole subscription gaming stuff it is good news.

Now the bad, Microsoft will probably limit new releases going forward (after the stuff that's already been announced) to Xbox and PC. But I suppose that's only a problem if you buy a PS5


----------



## Foxbat (Oct 5, 2020)

This might encourage Sony to do likewise and increase PS5 exclusivity. I wonder, are we witnessing a beginning of market consolidation and the clash of two giants?


----------



## Venusian Broon (Oct 5, 2020)

Brian G Turner said:


> Didn't notice this at the time, but apparently a couple of weeks ago Bethesda was bought by Microsoft:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Microsoft also have owned Obsidian for a while and they produced _The Outer Worlds _while under M$ guidance, more or less. Generally a good stab at a RPG, many people really liking it (I prefer a bigger open world, so I thought it was nice, but could be better) _. 
_
So a great deal of Fallout fans, who think that Obsidian's Fallout New Vegas was the best Fallout game in the franchiase, are optimistic that putting Bethseda and Obsidian under the same umbrella bodes well for Fallout 5. Whenever that comes out. 

Can't see M$ really interfering with Bethseda's Elder Scrolls. The Elder scrolls MMO is by most accounts doing well, why mess with it? And I think they'll leave TES6 for Bethesda, because of the staggering success of _Skyrim. _ 

Anyway next year is, I believe, rumoured to be _Starfield's _release. So a sort of futuristic space exploration Bethesda-type game.


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 5, 2020)

Francises like Halo  and Doom be under the same roof .

I wish Microsoft would by Game Workshop too , then they'd own Warhammer too.


----------



## .matthew. (Oct 5, 2020)

Master Chief sticky grenading demons and Doomguy shotgunning grunts - The crossover potential is staggering 

I can't imagine Microsoft wanting a model-making company even if it seems that Games Workshop is now way more into licencing their IP to everyone in the world.


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 5, 2020)

.matthew. said:


> Master Chief sticky grenading demons and Doomguy shotgunning grunts - The crossover potential is staggering
> 
> I can't imagine Microsoft wanting a model-making company even if it seems that Games Workshop is now way more into licencing their IP to everyone in the world.



There will be Crossovers. 

Id love to see a Halo/Warhammer game Crossover.   Id love to see The Imperial  Space marines  Halo.


----------



## .matthew. (Oct 5, 2020)

BAYLOR said:


> Id love to see a Halo/Warhammer game Crossover.



Master Chief: I'm still the toughest soldier in the universe, right?
Space Marine: FOR THE EMPEROR!


----------

